# Looking for a good HO scale forum



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

A while ago, kind of on a whim, I picked up an old Bowser PRR E6 Atlantic in HO scale. It needed some work. NOw six months later, I have a little collection of Bowser/PennLine PRR kit locos that I've built or rebuilt and restored. 

But nowhere to run them!

I'm looking for a good forum for general HO scale discussion. Unlike most people, I started in this hobby at G scale--except for the old train around the family Christmas tree, I've got no real HO experience .

Any suggestions?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Im not into HO scale anymore, so I dont know all the forums..
but two I can think of that are probably very active..Bachmann and Model Railroader forums:

Bachmann HO scale forum

although since its Bachmann, it will obviously be Bachmann-centric..
MR forum is probably much more "anything goes"

Model Railroader:

Model Railroader forum


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

I frequent two smaller scale forums. The first is the Model Railroad Hobbyist magazine's forums at http://model-railroad-hobbyist.com/ and the second is 2 Guyz and Sum Trains at http://www.2guyz.info/index.php

The MRH forum is more active (and they publish a free monthly magazine which I consider at least as good as RMC or MR), but there are some very knowledgeable people over at 2 Guyz.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Model Railroader, as linked above, many seperate forums for different subjects.


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 3, 2011)

Here's one of the best I've found: 

http://www.modelrailroadforums.com/forum/index.php


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/ 

There's another one, it has all scales in it. Regal


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

This is by far the most active HO forum. I'm sure that you'll find someone or a club layout that you can run your 
locomotives on. 
http://forum.atlasrr.com/ 

This is another very good forum 
http://www.trainboard.com/grapevine/forum.php


----------



## 6323 (Jan 17, 2008)

Another good place to check, is Trainboard.
I use it for all of my N Scale questions.
Good folks, reasonably quick to answer.
Forums for virtually any/every thing train related!
Well worth it.
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------

